# Are there any Med Coding Tips for Beginners?



## dnaegel (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,
I am a beginner coder and need some general guidelines for ICD-9-CM and CPT coding.
Are there any general notes are website that is helpful for the basic information needed to begin coding?  I am trying to learn the general coding rules and guidelines but am struggling.  

Any help would be great and deeply appreciated!
Have a great day,


----------



## susiekay (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you have coding books?  Are you working in the medical field?

Sue


----------



## LindaEV (Sep 8, 2011)

Both your CPT and ICD books will have coding guidlines in the front of the book. If you can master how to_ use _your books you've won half the battle on passing your certification exam.

Get involved in your local chapter. They will have low cost educational meetings. Once there, network, network, network and make lots of coding friends! Your local chapter might even have a mentoring program in place. Many local chapters also offer CPC review classes at a fairly low cost. Remember you don't have to stick to your assigned chapter, if there are other chapters close by, take advantage of their meetings as well.


----------



## dnaegel (Sep 15, 2011)

*Thank you...*

Thanks much...I am trying to get into the medical field and am a beginner coding student.  I do see the helpful guide in the front...so I do think I need to study it more...


----------

